# Betta eating snail poop???



## bettafishluvah (Oct 27, 2013)

I recently and unfortunately added a snail to my betta tank to help with algae and have noticed that my betta is eating the snail's poo!!! I like the snail and he is cute but I am worried that this will make my betta sick and I can't have that! Has anyone ever heard of a betta eating snail poo? What should I do? 
For reference, I feed my betta 3 NLS pellets twice a day. Every few days I give him frozen daphnia and bloodworms in place of the pellets. 

Thanks!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Bettas are just curious and he probably thinks it's food. My bettas will nip at what looks to be food but is actually poop and then spit it out. Is he spitting it out? Also, if he's in a bowl, be aware that snails are really dirty and in a bowl that would need more frequent water changes to keep the water within safe range.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Your betta is so cute! How big is his tank/bowl? Is he acting any sick?


----------



## bettafishluvah (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses!! He is definitely not spitting out the snail poop - I make an effort to siphon it up everytime I notice it but he still manages to get at some. 

The bowl is 4 gallons and the snail is a little poop machine so I really try to stay on top of the cleanings and water changes. I also use a test kit from API to make sure there is no ammonia, etc. I just got a 20 gallon that I started cycling this weekend but it will probably be several weeks before I can add my little guy in there  

I am mostly concerned that there may be parasites or something in the poop that can sicken or kill my betta?? Or that maybe he is eating the poop because I am not feeding him enough? I'm not sure what to do. He is not acting sick or lethargic but it has only been a few days.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettas are so curious. Okay, to be honest? Bettas will mouth their own poo, just to see if it's food. It's not all that unusual for them to mouth the snail poo to see if it's edible. It's sort of a curiosity thing, especially since he is spitting the poo out.

I am not certain if the snail poo can contain parasites or other organisms harmful to bettas but I'm inclined to say no. Again, not certain, but I think any parasites that affect a snail would be specific to mollusks. 

You are feeding a fine amount, don't worry about that.


----------



## bettafishluvah (Oct 27, 2013)

He is NOT spitting the poop out, sorry if that was unclear. He is definitely ingesting it, which is why I was really worried! I will keep an eye on it for now, I guess


----------

